# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] KEYSIGHT U1242C plus

## Panty964

Πωλείται πολύμετρο Keysight U1242C και IR-USB U1173B και IR-BlueTooth U1177A adapter, θήκη Keysight, ακροδέκτες και καλώδια σιλικόνης genuine. Λειτουργικά και σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση όλα.  Τιμή για όλα : 220 Eυρώ. Αποστολή σε όλη την Ελλαδα.

----------


## Panty964

:Rolleyes: ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ.

----------

